# PPb Sun 10/2



## Donutslayer

Quick session planned for Sunday. 10- 15m off ricketts. Might be the last chance for a decent one. Long shot thou.
Any takers.


----------



## hoit

Howdy Donut,

Poddy and I have been lured by the persistant reports of Kingies around Black Rock. The plan is for a 6ish launch from Beaumaris Yacht Club and troll some Gars around in 6-8m. We both far too lazy to launch at 3am to get some livies like Gatesy so I'm going to the market tomorrow to get some instead. Its also a long shot with the Kingies so we may head out wider later on.

Where were you planning to launch from.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Redfish

Out of town this weekend, but sounds like fun- good luck guys!


----------



## AGE

G'day Donuts.
Trip Sounds tempting. 
What time you launching?


----------



## Milt

Grant and Poddy troll around a decent sized popper of about 100 -150mm, I'm off to Apollo bay this weekend and have two poppers that I think would work well.

They are about 4-5kg in size ;-) not sure where though, probably around the marine park?

Milt,


----------



## Rod L

Good luck guys!
I wonder if they are taking a gar, they might take a big juicy baitfish fly pattern????
Let us know how you go


----------



## Donutslayer

Milt said:


> Grant and Poddy troll around a decent sized popper of about 100 -150mm, I'm off to Apollo bay this weekend and have two poppers that I think would work well.
> They are about 4-5kg in size ;-) not sure where though, probably around the marine park?
> 
> Milt,


Never seen a 4-5kg popper before.
For the other guys, Im planning a 4.30 launch to try and catch the last snapper in ppb. Might try and find the dynamic duo around about 7am. I have some lovely surface plastics which should do some damage if the kingies are playing ball.

dont know where in going to launch. yacht club sounds good.

just had an idea. PM me your phone number. If there is any snapper action I will give you a buzz out there. If the Kings are busting up you can do the same. It might be a way of turning a couple of long shots into something golden.

Cheers 
Sean
0401 565 767


----------



## FISHPEDDLER

I'm a fair chance for an early morning start at Ricketts. Cheers Paul


----------



## Y-Knot

hope to hear one of you lads hooking some quality fish out there, will be waiting for your reports...goodluck.


----------



## hoit

Donutslayer said:


> dont know where in going to launch. yacht club sounds good.
> 
> just had an idea. PM me your phone number. If there is any snapper action I will give you a buzz out there. If the Kings are busting up you can do the same. It might be a way of turning a couple of long shots into something golden.


I have sent you a SMS Sean. Here is a map of BYC.

I have my gars and my popper and I'm all set for the morning.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Donutslayer

I will be heading out 4.30 ish. Any takers give me a call. Will meet up with the others some time during the morning.
Any one else for an early start, ring me.
Wont see the forum. 
0401 565 767
Cheers Sean


----------



## PoddyMullet

All set here too gents, Hoit I've also got some squid heads/strips to give a go. Here's hoping


----------



## GoneFishn

Wish I could join you gents on this one the game plan is a solid one. Good Luck on the Kings and Snaps


----------



## Donutslayer

I had to bail about 2am with an insanely drunken wife in need of some help keeping the berley flowing in the correct direction.(messy). About the same time, AGE smsed to say he was in. Short story, DONUTS out, AGES in. 
The good news is i now have so many friggin brownies in the bank its not funny.
Look forward to the reports


----------

